# 10,000 ton york titan chiller



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## RDeazy (Oct 3, 2009)

I used to work at Teco westinghouse, is that what that motor is? Can't tell by the label on the side of the T-Box but that's what it looks like it might be.

edit, judging by that top cover it has to be.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah
i am sure it is a westinghouse!!!!

:thumbsup:


RDeazy said:


> I used to work at Teco westinghouse, is that what that motor is? Can't tell by the label on the side of the T-Box but that's what it looks like it might be.
> 
> edit, judging by that top cover it has to be.


----------



## Little Nate (Mar 20, 2011)

What kind of facility is that chiller cooling ?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

this cools a 3.7 million square foot building in DC. One that is not round or square or rectangular!!!!!!!!
There are several of them!

Also there are several of these in the capital, NASA, a pair of 90 story high rises in Malaysia. so on!!!!!!:blink:









Little Nate said:


> What kind of facility is that chiller cooling ?


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

frankies tool box is the 2 wheel grey one...........


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

yes but I lock it up inside the big brown tool box at night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








phftter said:


> frankies tool box is the 2 wheel grey one...........


----------



## cool chgo (Apr 20, 2011)

what kind of control panel are they using


----------



## craigshd (Feb 11, 2012)

*10,000 ton chiller*

that is stupid to have one large tonnage chiller,no back up i have worked on a lot of those and carriers at an ethanol plant.it is the best work


----------



## invivedgera (May 28, 2013)

*inuyaptev*

If you think it doesn't have adequate oils keep in mind that imply really absolutely no herbal oils at all, which natural pores and sk. kate spade outletin moisturizer included, lower than it can, put together with over body particles, http://www.saikoukyuurayban.com/,models the specific driveway with regards to zits. Just as with junk body, chan luu ブレスレット,the specific face cleaner needs to be the slight 1 due to the fact you should do away with debris without having inserting an excess of pressure as well as ultimately causing nearby ache.http://www.gagauottijp.com/, Need not concerned, you'll notice this kind of things especially for dried out skin color comfortable. ガガミラノ,Your trouble nevertheless is always determine the actual cause for the matter.

A number of merely possess a organic dry out pores and skin while many conduct some thing completely wrong sometime, almost certainly along '. ケイトスペード アウトレット,kate spade handbagsth particular entire body upkeep systems made up of plenty of chemical compounds.ガガミラノ 芸能人, Communicating having a health practitioner regarding your instances may be the most trusted method, however if you would like evaluate the issue in your hands and fingers, ガガボール,apart from maintaining your skin clean up to counteract completely new breakouts, moisturizing additionally it is vital. Therefore you now could be managing the chance connected to choosing the good oily moisturizer within it, ケイトスペード バッグ 人気,dreaming it'll resolve your own personal organic natural oils challenge.

The truth is you must depend on liquids dependent manufacturers, chan luu ブレスレット,due to the fact greasy kinds might include comedogenic factors that can help zits variety.ケイトスペード バッグ, kate spade bags>Thus concentrate rather upon teas sapling oil, that's why hiring true main item for a number of otc acne breakouts solutions. レイバン 芸能人 ,On the other hand, you can aquire actual essential oil and have this particular diluted in addition to additional efficient elements utilized for neuro-scientific selfmade zits therapies, including aloe Observara or simply sweetie.


----------

